# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Conectado a la red el reactor reproductor rápido de la central nuclear de Beloyarsk

## F. Lázaro

Importante noticia para el sector nuclear. La unidad 4 de la central nuclear de Beloyarsk, basada en el modelo BN-800 ha entrado en operación comercial. Se trata de un reactor reproductor rápido de 800 MWe de potencia que usa como combustible una mezcla de óxidos de uranio y plutonio, genera electricidad, produce más material fisible del que consume (tiene una tasa de reproducción de 1.04) y genera menor cantidad de residuos. La energía nuclear también puede ser 'renovable' sí se quiere...




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...-01111602.html
> 
> *Russia's BN-800 unit enters commercial operation*
> 
>  01 November 2016
> 
> *Unit 4 of the Beloyarsk nuclear power plant in Russia has started commercial operation, state nuclear corporation Rosatom announced today. The BN-800 fast neutron reactor started operating at 100% power for the first time on 17 August.*
> 
> 
> ...

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2016),Jonasino (03-nov-2016)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algunas imágenes del reactor, edificios del reactor y turbina, y la sala de control del mismo. Bonito bonito.

http://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photos/...rase=beloyarsk

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2016),Jonasino (03-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

No se si a alguien le gustará lo "bonito" que es, pero nada se dice de sus costes???.... Ya han sido muchos los intentos de crear estas moles peligrosas y muchos los fracasos....pero los rusos, ocultando mucha de la información necesaria para creer en este tipo de reactores siguen intentándolo....no por mucho tiempo, me imagino, ya que los costes son muy altos 

pero si quieren más información sobre estos reactores, lean:




> *The Nuclear Debate: The Slow Death Of Fast Reactors*
> By Jim Green on	October 26, 2016 Environment
> 
> Generation IV ‘fast breeder’ reactors have long been promoted by nuclear enthusiasts, writes Jim Green, but Japan’s decision to abandon the Monju fast reactor is another nail in the coffin for this failed technology.
> 
> Fast neutron reactors are “poised to become mainstream” according to the World Nuclear Association (WNA). But data provided by the WNA itself gives the lie to the claim.
> 
> The WNA lists eight “current” fast reactors, but one of those reactors hasn’t begun operating and another (Monju) has just been put out of its misery. Let’s say there are six ‘operable’ fast reactors (one isn’t operating but might in the future ‒ hence the term ‘operable’). Here’s the historical pattern based on WNA tables: 1976 ‒ 7 operable fast reactors; 1986 ‒ 11; 1996 ‒ 7; 2006 ‒ 6; 2016 ‒ 6.
> 
> ...


Referencia: https://newmatilda.com/2016/10/26/th...fast-reactors/

----------


## Jonasino

> No se si a alguien le gustará lo "bonito" que es




En fin .....................

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hombre, si caro tiene que ser, pero lo importante es el avance, todo no va a salir a la primera

----------


## termopar

Que sea caro al principio no es lo malo....*Lo malo es la tendencia!!!!* cada nueva nuclear es más cara que la anterior:
Las centrales de primera generación fueron más baratas que las de segunda y éstas más baratas que las de tercera. Y ya se ve con las de cuarta generación.

Todo lo contrario que ocurre en la renovables que cada año bajan su precio. 

Bonita noticia para el circo pronuclear, pero solo invierten los rusos y por interés estratégico, sin pies ni cabeza.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Los reactores rápidos hoy por hoy son más caros que los termales, eso es un hecho. Pero son el futuro de la energía nuclear de fisión, eso nadie puede ponerlo en duda. Mientras que en los reactores termales sólo se aprovecha una ínfima cantidad del uranio, los reactores rápidos podrían aprovechar gran parte de ese uranio que actualmente se desecha, con lo cual la ventaja es abismal. Si además son reproductores, podemos utilizarlos para generar más combustible nuevo del que gasta el reactor. Los residuos generados en un FBR son mucho menores, y su duración mucho más baja. Creo que las ventajas hablan por sí solas. Son la solución a los residuos y para hacer que el combustible nuclear dure siglos y siglos.




> Que sea caro al principio no es lo malo....Lo malo es la tendencia!!!! *cada nueva nuclear es más cara que la anterior*:
> Las centrales de primera generación fueron más baratas que las de segunda y éstas más baratas que las de tercera. Y ya se ve con las de cuarta generación.


Un pan en los años 70 valía un par de pesetas. Hoy vale 20 veces más.
Hace 50 años el litro de gasoil valía 6 pesetas. Hoy vale 30 veces más.

Lo extraño sería que una central nuclear nueva ahora costase menos que en 1970... más aún teniendo en cuenta que los reactores actuales son mucho más potentes y seguros que las generaciones anteriores. Así que como argumento no me sirve, se da por hecho que cada generación es más cara que la anterior. Lo que a usted no le interesa citar es que también producen mucha más energía, tienen mayor vida útil y son más seguros. Interesadamente claro está.

----------


## termopar

- hoy en dia, en el mundo económico existen cálculos para equiparar costes pasados a presentes, evidentemente esto ya lo tenía en cuenta, cosa que usted no dice interesadamente.

- Producen mucha mas energía pero ni aun así equilibran el coste por MW, tampoco lo dice interesadamente.

- Y la vida útil más alta?, más seguros?, dos parámetros a futuro no medibles por no decir simplemente que es un argumento falaz. De hecho el ultimo accidente nuclear , hace 5 años, yo diria que eso es presente e inseguro.

Particularmente no tengo ningún interés, los datos están ahí, pero usted no los quiere ver desde hace mucho tiempo...y sigue mintiendo. 

lea, lea, otro informe (este del 2011) que desmiente por completo sus argumentos, 




> *Does nuclear power have a negative learning curve?*
> ‘Forgetting by doing’? Real escalation in reactor investment costs
> 
> Drawing on largely unknown public records, the paper reveals for the first time both absolute as well as yearly and specific reactor costs and their evolution over time. Its most significant finding is that even this most successful nuclear scale-up was characterized by a substantial escalation of real-term construction costs.
> 
> 
> Fig. 13. Average and min/max reactor construction costs per year of completion date for US and France versus cumulative capacity completed
> 
> We’ve known for a while that the cost of new nuclear power plants in this county have been soaring (see Nuclear power: The price is not right and Exclusive analysis: The staggering cost of new nuclear power).
> ...


Referencia: https://thinkprogress.org/does-nucle...998#.8dflepjih

Y eso que en este informe no contemplaron el desastre de Fukushima y los sobrecostes que ahora ahogan a todos los reactores actuales.

Ya ven, solar y eólica bajan precios año tras año, nuclear los incrementa continuamente, y más aceleradamente hoy en día. *Quién es el interesado????*

----------


## Jonasino

> Bonita noticia para el circo pronuclear, pero solo invierten los rusos y por interés estratégico, sin pies ni cabeza.




En fin .......

----------

embalses al 100% (03-nov-2016)

----------

